# DaYan Cubes



## Tommy34 (Jun 2, 2011)

I am really wanting to buy a new cube. I want a stickerless cube. I have seen 3 stickerless cubes, should I get the GuHong, Lingyun or LunHui?


----------



## izovire (Jun 2, 2011)

Guhong.

But you can't use it in competition.


----------



## Lochran (Jun 2, 2011)

well u will regret getting a coloured cube cuz the guhong is great and if u were to go to a comp u wiill have to buy another one


----------



## emolover (Jun 2, 2011)

Lochran said:


> well u will regret getting a coloured cube cuz the guhong is great and if u were to go to a comp u wiill have to buy another one


 
u shuld get all3 of dem!


----------



## Tommy34 (Jun 2, 2011)

izovire said:


> Guhong.
> 
> But you can't use it in competition.


 
Why cant i use in comp? Would you recommend a stickered dayan product?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 2, 2011)

It is illegal for stickerless cubes in competitions because in the rules on the worldcubeassociation.org website, you can't use a cube without stickers  But forgetting the rules, the stickerless guhong is awesome!!!


----------



## izovire (Jun 2, 2011)

Tommy34 said:


> Why cant i use in comp? Would you recommend a stickered dayan product?


 
I think it's because you can see the opposite face when you turn a layer 45 degrees... It makes no sense to me but it's prohibited in competition anyway. The stickerless cubes are good for collecting.

I recommend the Guhong or the Lunhui, the Lingyun pops a lot. I have them for sale here: http://puzzleaddictions.com/index/puzzles.html

I will also have the Zhanchi available in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 2, 2011)

> It is illegal for stickerless cubes in competitions because in the rules on the worldcubeassociation.org website, you can't use a cube without stickers But forgetting the rules, the stickerless guhong is awesome!!!


Hi Ben. I don't know where to tell you this so i'll do it here. Register for twisttheweb.com. when you've registered, we can race.
On-topic: get a guhong or lunhui(they're my favorites but I have the stickered ones).


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 2, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> because in the rules on the worldcubeassociation.org website, you can't use a cube without stickers


 
Wrong.


----------



## Tommy34 (Jun 2, 2011)

Izovire, which cube would you recommend to buy from you? The GuHone, LunHui, or should I just wait for the ZanChi?


----------



## Lochran (Jun 2, 2011)

Tommy34 said:


> Izovire, which cube would you recommend to buy from you? The GuHone, LunHui, or should I just wait for the ZanChi?



Izovire is suppose to reply to this but i will anyway 

The 3 cubes are great in its own way

If u like speed and do not mind the cube poping then the lingyun is for u
If u like extreme corner cutting and good speed then the guhong is for u
If u like the cube to not pop and good speed and moderate good corner cutting then the lunhui is for u 
if u dont like the 3 i suggest u to get haiyan memory


----------



## RubikZz (Jun 2, 2011)

My GuHong can't cut 45 degrees he can only cut 45 degrees on de red blue edge. 
I don't have lubix, but I find it stupid that I can't cut 45 degrees without sillicone spray.


----------



## Linalai66 (Jun 2, 2011)

Lochran said:


> Izovire is suppose to reply to this but i will anyway
> 
> The 3 cubes are great in its own way
> 
> ...


 
I have a haiyan memory and a guhong, i think it is probably the same


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 2, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> It is illegal for stickerless cubes in competitions because in the rules on the worldcubeassociation.org website, you can't use a cube without stickers


 


RyanReese09 said:


> Wrong.


 
World Cube Association
Competition regulations
Article 3: Puzzles
3d)	Puzzles must either have coloured stickers, coloured tiles, textures or painted colours.


----------



## radmin (Jun 2, 2011)

My LingYuns don't pop. In fact my newest white LingYun was DIY, when I built it I set the tension to match my black one and it's NEVER popped!
No other cube can touch it!


----------



## Tommy34 (Jun 2, 2011)

Schmidt said:


> World Cube Association
> Competition regulations
> Article 3: Puzzles
> 3d)	Puzzles must either have coloured stickers, coloured tiles, textures or painted colours.


 
so...you can use a stickerless cube?


----------



## angham (Jun 2, 2011)

> so...you can use a stickerless cube?


Yeah but not any of the dayan stickerless cubes as there needs to be a shell around each piece like in the gans cube. Its stickerless and competition legal, but dont buy it cause its awful


----------



## izovire (Jun 2, 2011)

Tommy34 said:


> Izovire, which cube would you recommend to buy from you? The GuHone, LunHui, or should I just wait for the ZanChi?


 
I suggest getting the lunhui because 1. it never pops 2. it's awesome out of the box. Some people say it explodes, but that's not true because if the tension is tight enough it will not explode. It corner cuts just as well as the others. The only downside is that it may seem a bit too smooth or fast.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jun 12, 2011)

It's not so much that it's stickerless...it's about cubes that have ONE side unstickered, which means that the faces can be distinct from the others. It's more that in 45 degree turns, it's possible to see colours that you wouldn't normally be able to see, given that the colours of the edges will be visible.

Mind you, if you're trying to beat speed records, you'll be going too fast to notice them. But still, it could be a potential advantage.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 12, 2011)

The LingYun pops if you're not used to its refined nature. Once you've learned/accepted its limits though, it will hardly ever pop and will be hard to put it down in general.

The LunHui is a really special cube that is even more unforgiving than the LingYun in terms of handling. You really need to work on your style to reep what this cube has to offer. Once you experience that "click" though, you will probably never even consider touching another cube. Well apart from the LingYun that is, which is basically the LunHui's lighter side, its "Yang" so to say...but only in terms of the DaYan cube family in general that is. There is no bad DaYan cube, even the DaYan I rocks.


----------



## cuberzeroer (Jul 14, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Wrong.


 Explain "wrong".


----------



## cyoubx (Jul 14, 2011)

cuberzeroer said:


> Explain "wrong".


 
lol so many bumps


----------



## yockee (Jul 14, 2011)

radmin said:


> My LingYuns don't pop. In fact my newest white LingYun was DIY, when I built it I set the tension to match my black one and it's NEVER popped!
> No other cube can touch it!


 
Oooo, I don't know man, I have a good reason to believe my white Gu hong is the best cube in the WORLD!!!! If you tried it, you'd see what I mean. It would be the perfect cube if it was black.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 15, 2011)

cuberzeroer said:


> Explain "wrong".


 
You cannot use it in a competition because you can see colors on sides you shouldn't be able to with stickers


----------

